# Tactics



## remmi (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey all, I am getting into some winter/spring steelhead fishing, what are good tactics for fishing em in the cold?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

crankbaits

slow roll spinners

Spawn bounced on the bottom, or fished under a bobber.

Jig/Waxworms under a bobber.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

small and slow


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

remmi said:


> Hey all, I am getting into some winter/spring steelhead fishing, what are good tactics for fishing em in the cold?


Trust me when i say the best winterfishing tactic is to stay at home on the couch where you are safe and warm.
Leave the severe conditions to the experts!:evilsmile
Wait til the spring run, it's safer. There will be more people there to help you out in case you have a problem.
All kidding aside.
Trout King covered everything you need in your arsenal except for the optional Ice Spud for those stingy iced over tribs.
wint


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bouncing foam balls with wax worms or wigglers and winter's the best time to learn, that way you won't be tempted to yank them off the gravel. You'll learn what a steelhead bite feels like and catch more than enough fish.


----------



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

Too many people rip them off the beds and call themselves steelheaders. Also in the spring be careful where you wade out, as you might be walking on a bed that is holding the eggs of future little steelhead crushing them all .


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Trout King said:


> crankbaits
> 
> slow roll spinners
> 
> ...


All of these things can work great depending on the type of water you are fishing. I learned about 6 years ago on a small trib using bobbers and 1/64oz to 1/32 jigs and wax worms. I think that it's probably the easiest way to learn. Fish the slow, deeper holes. Usually if you can see the bottom your fishing to shallow.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I remember I was fishing in Rockford and some people were just walking down the middle of all the redds. It made me upset and almost got into fist fight over it.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> I remember I was fishing in Rockford and some people were just walking down the middle of all the redds. It made me upset and almost got into fist fight over it.


It's pretty disgusting which happens annually in Rockford every year the way people trample over redds and wait to get their shot at putting their yarn in a fin.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Trout King said:


> It's pretty disgusting which happens annually in Rockford every year the way people trample over redds and wait to get their shot at putting their yarn in a fin.


I honestly don't like fishing downstream.


----------

